# Possible job offer in Abu Dhabi



## bakerbard (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi, im a newb here, and am currently going through a recruitment process for a job in AD.
It is a retail role - wine manager
Intial offer if 15000 aed a month, NO Accomadation or allowance , yearly flight, bonus, medical.

Is this a reasonable offer, I know that accom can be expensive ( looking at rental).

It will just be me, no spouse or kids. I 'm hoping to send £1k home ( mortgage, bills etc), and live in AD on remainder, less rental

thanks
Rich:fingerscrossed:


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

To be perfectly honest, I think that you may find life a bit difficult. You may be able to manage on that, but to send money home as well will be very hard. As a senior type person my situation is somewhat different, so I really cannot be sure how you would manage with a place to live as i haven't looked at that end of things, I would think it is do able but you would be keeping a very fine eye on expenses, although there is public transport you would need to be lucky to find quick journey times etc as getting somewhere affordable to live and getting to and from work can be an issue. I would not say impossible but hopefully others can give a bit more solid advice on budget accommodation, best of luck.


----------



## AAlHos1970 (Mar 10, 2015)

bakerbard said:


> Hi, im a newb here, and am currently going through a recruitment process for a job in AD.
> It is a retail role - wine manager
> Intial offer if 15000 aed a month, NO Accomadation or allowance , yearly flight, bonus, medical.
> 
> ...


15k for single is possible but subjective to your life style preferences. 

Yes, accommodation is not cheap in Abu Dhabi. If you are willing to share a room with another bachelor then it may help you cover your rental expenses. If not, then the offered 15k salary will require you to be very stingy on your other personal expenses to have a decent work/life balance in Abu Dhabi.

But saving money to send back home under a 15k salary would be challenging. Unless you are currently unemployed in your home country then you might perhaps try to renegotiate your offer.

If you already accepted the offer, then best of luck.

You may also try searching the other topics/threads about life expenses in Abu Dhabi...


----------



## bakerbard (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks guys, so I basically push for the 18000aed mentioned in first interview and accomadation then ?



cheers
Rich


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Basically you need accommodation allowance, realistically your not going to share a room with someone, so you will need to share a flat as best case scenario for cheapness, that will still cost about 40K I would think,how will you get to work? cabs are fairly cheap but depending on your working hours can be difficult to find at peak commuting hours, how will you deal with the first month? Until you get your visa & ID it is difficult to get things, most people are put in a hotel/serviced apartment for a month. Even with healthy allowances etc, life can be very frustrating in first month or so


----------



## bakerbard (Mar 10, 2015)

kevinthegulf said:


> Basically you need accommodation allowance, realistically your not going to share a room with someone, so you will need to share a flat as best case scenario for cheapness, that will still cost about 40K I would think,how will you get to work? cabs are fairly cheap but depending on your working hours can be difficult to find at peak commuting hours, how will you deal with the first month? Until you get your visa & ID it is difficult to get things, most people are put in a hotel/serviced apartment for a month. Even with healthy allowances etc, life can be very frustrating in first month or so



Thanks. Im hoping to go out with apptox 3k GBP to help things along, but bottom line is if they wont negotiate i shall not go. I, naively perhaps, thought that my 20+ years and being European would put me in good stead :s.


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

There are plenty of posts on living costs in the forum, I think as said above you should not go for anything less than 20k and if you expect to save you need to put this on top. If you require Tawtheeq, then your rental cost will sky rocket.


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

its crazy that your employers are not providing flights, housing nor medical, if im correct?

Your salary won't be enough to allow you to send funds back home. The yearly cost of a decent 1 bedroom is approximately 90,000 in downtown Abu Dhabi ( unfurnished!). Ontop of that you need to factor in utilities, maintainence. 

If you want to be sending money home and saving, Abu Dhabi isn't the best in comparison to other Gulf Countries.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

itsmejake said:


> its crazy that your employers are not providing flights, housing nor medical, if im correct?
> 
> Your salary won't be enough to allow you to send funds back home. The yearly cost of a decent 1 bedroom is approximately 90,000 in downtown Abu Dhabi ( unfurnished!). Ontop of that you need to factor in utilities, maintainence.
> 
> If you want to be sending money home and saving, Abu Dhabi isn't the best in comparison to other Gulf Countries.


Hi,
The best country in GCC for saving money is Saudi Arabia - but he's not going to get a wine managers job there!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## itsmejake (Mar 8, 2015)

Hahaha True!


----------

